# 1978 Gibson Les Paul 25/50 Anniversary Guitar ?



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Anyone heard of this particular Les Paul variation? Just curious. Sure is purdy.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

That's a particularly nice one, at least the top, and, if the picture doesn't lie, in fantastic collector condition, again at least the top. They're not that uncommon really, and some would say 'just another Norlin', but they do have some collector premium.

I just caught the extra switch above the knobs, I would guess that's aftermarket though I'm not 100% sure (99% sure though). Tuners may have been changed out also, would expect to see gold there. Pup covers, could be wear or a changeout.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

They're not all that uncommon. The switch is original.


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

Hardware was also a mixture of gold and chrome (25=Silver Anniversary, 50= Golden Anniversary). Switch is stock. I was along when my other guitarist bought his natural flame one, and have some quality playtime on it. Nice guitars, very pretty as already noted, on the heavy side (all of them were), and somewhat characterless in the pickups department. Still, a nice addition to a good Lester collection.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I am not a particular fan of these guitars that are so decorative with the fancy tops and so on. A lot of people like them and I'm sure that I'd love the guitar but I can do without the gaudy tops.


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

So the switch is a coil tap I'm assuming?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I'd really like to know how they came up with the 25/50 part. 1978 was actually the 26th anniversary of the Les Paul. Maybe it was originally released in 1977 and it was continued in '78. The 50 part I just don't get. What did Gibson do in 1928? Who knows how those Norlin guys thunk. But like I said, it sure is a purdy gee-tar. Maybe if Henry borrowed this colour for the Firebird X he wouldn't have been so universally trashed for it - just 80% trash talked. 



Lance Romance said:


> Hardware was also a mixture of gold and chrome (25=Silver Anniversary, 50= Golden Anniversary). Switch is stock. I was along when my other guitarist bought his natural flame one, and have some quality playtime on it. Nice guitars, very pretty as already noted, on the heavy side (all of them were), and somewhat characterless in the pickups department. Still, a nice addition to a good Lester collection.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Apparently they ran about 3500 of these guitars and they retailed at the time for $1200. So there are a few of them around.


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

Forgive me if my memory is faulty, but I believe the "50" part was to commemorate Les Paul's 50 years in the music biz.
And I think Fender released the 40th Anniversay Tele one year out of sync too. Gotta love companies who don't know when they built what (and another reason to love Martin).


----------



## Steve C (Nov 3, 2008)

I have a black 1979 25/50. Gibson was stretching it a bit, but the idea was "25 years of the Les Paul / 50 years of Mr. Les Paul in the music business". A few other features were the fretboard off of the Super 400, a brass nut, TP-6 Fine-Tune tailpiece, Protector case and "Super 7" pickups. After playing this guitar for many years, I have not found the "Super" or the "7" part of the pickups. I have a plain ol' 1976 Les Paul Custom that "sings" way nicer than this 25/50.
Another feature of this guitar was that new buyers were given the BELT BUCKLE that mimicked the headstock.
If I wore that around I am sure people would think it meant "25 years left to live...if he's lucky / 50 inch waistline"
I'll post some pics of the Les Paul when I get home in a couple of days.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

yeah, post a pic of the belt buckle too, that's hilarious!!


----------

